# halloween book full of great ideas



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Wanted to let everyone know about a really nice helpful halloween book.
It's called Give them a real scare this halloween by Joseph Pfeiffer and published by chessmore publishing company.The book is funny and has great halloween art. It is filled with ideas for neat cheap scares.Check it out.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks like It'd be fun! and you can pick up some used ones for 15 bucks.


----------

